# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Libros sobre Teoría Mágica

## magokreuss

Sería interesante el tener un listado de todos los libros en castellano que traten principalmente (o que contengan una parte importante) sobre Teoría Mágica.

Ya tenemos recopilado estos títulos

¿a qué pensabas que había muchos menos?.....pues tiene que haber muchos más

01-LA BUENA MAGIA…*DARWIN ORTIZ*
02-DISEÑO DE MILAGROS…*DARWIN ORTIZ*
03-LA VIA MAGICA…*JUAN TAMARIZ*
04-LOS CINCO PUNTOS MAGICOS…*JUAN TAMARIZ*
05-LA MAGIA DE ASCANIO…*ETCHEVERRY-ASCANIO*
06-ESTO ES MAGIA…*A. MOLINÉ*
07-NUESTRA MAGIA…*JOHN NEVIL MASKELYNE*
08-AGENDA SECRETA…*ROBERTO GIOBBI*
09-GRAN ESCUELA CARTOMAGICA VOL.2…*ROBERTO GIOBBI*
10-ALICANTE FICCIONAL…*GABI*
11-Y QUE VIVA LA BUENA VIDA...*GABI*
12-CONFIDENCIAS DE UN PRESTIDIGITADOR…*JEAN ROBERT HOUDIN*
13-EL LIBRO DE LAS MARAVILLAS 1…*TOMMY WONDER*
14-EL LIBRO DE LAS MARAVILLAS 2…*TOMMY WONDER*
15-FUNDAMENTOS…*EBERHARD RIESE*
16-SECRETOS Y MISTERIOS…*EUGENE BURGER*
17-MAGIA Y PRESENTACION…*H. NEILM*
18-¿COMO INVENTAR UN JUEGO?...*JOSE PUCHOL*
19-REFLEJOS…*HELDER GUIMARAES*
20-MAGIA PROMOCIONAL…*CARLOS VAQUERA*
21-MAGIA PARA CRUCEROS…*GUSTAV*
22-MAGIA EN EL RESTAURANTE...
23-LA MAGIA COMO TECNICA DE COMUNICACIÓN…*IURGI SARASA*
24-MARKETING MAGICO…*JUAN MANUEL MARCOS*
25-EL TRABAJO PROHIBIDO...*MANU MONTES-LUIS GARCIA*
26-EL ARTE DE LAS CARTAS…*LUIS GARCIA*
27-CARTOILUSIONISMO*...MANU MONTES*
28-LIBERTAD DE EXPRESION...*DANI DAORTIZ*
29-LA MAGIA DEL GUION…*PETE McCABE*
30-EL PUBLICO EN LA MAGIA...*CHANI BASTERRECHEA*
31-52 AMANTES A TRAVES DEL ESPEJO...*JOSE CARROLL*
32-CARTOFICCIONES*...PIT HARTLING*
33-TEORIA DEL ACTO MAGICO...*MILENKO ZURITA ROJAS*
34-COMO VIVIR DE LA MAGIA Y NO MORIR EN EL INTENTO....*FELIX BRUNET*
35-EL MAGO ERRANTE.....*MARK LEVERIDGE*
36-EL ARTE DE ADIVINAR CARTAS.....*DAVID REDONDO*
37-TRECE ESCALONES DEL MENTALISMO....*CORINDA*
38-ENTRE LUCES Y SOMBRAS.....*JAQUE*
39-LA MAGIA DE SLYDINI...........*LEWIS GANSON*

----------


## mnlmato

El Trabajo Prohibido - Manu Montes y Luis García

Y que Viva la Buena Vida - Gabi

----------


## Mistico

"Libertad de expresión"- Dani Daortiz

----------


## joepc

52 amantes, Cartoficciones y Cartoilusionismo tienen unas partes teóricas que nadie debería perderse.

----------


## magokreuss

Añado el 34

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Te propongo el otro de mi editorial: El Mago Errante de Mark Leveridge. Trae casi toda la teoría que debería conocer quien quiera dedicarse a la magia de cóctel y restaurante  :Smile1: .

----------


## magokreuss

Aceptamos pulpo y.....ya tenemos 35

----------


## Dramagic

Y uno más específico...."el arte de adivinar cartas".

----------


## magokreuss

A este paso llegamos a 50, antes de las dos de la tarde  :Smile1:

----------


## Moss

El Corinda.

----------


## magokreuss

El Corinda....? Os parece que debe estar en la lista?

----------


## Moss

Joer... está petao de teoría. Si te valió pulpo...

----------


## magokreuss

Jeje...aceptamos unicornio

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Yo también incluiría: Entre Luces y Sombras de Jaque,  que son más bien unas notas pero tienen bastante teoría y La Magia de Slydini, de Lewis Ganson.

----------


## julioso

Por seguir metindo libros, aunque el post sea antiguo, Esencias  de miguel angel gea tiene bastante teoría, 
querido mr fantasy de jonh bannon tiene mucha mucha teoría entre sus juegos

----------


## ignoto

De todos los mencionados, sin dudar el mas importante e imprescindible es el "fundamentos". Al menos para el que quiera hacer magia de salón o escena.
En segundo lugar, "Magia y presentación".
Hay algunos mas pero, aunque de conocimiento imprescindible, la teoría ascaniana es menos útil para el mago de escena que los otros dos.
Y como alguno no hacemos nunca magia de cerca...pues para no liar a los que quieran hacer magia a mas de tres o cuatro personas a la vez.
Un apunte: Contra la idea del "Esto es magia" de que un juego de magia se compone de truco y presentación, yo matizaría en que se compone de truco, presentación y control del público.
(Ahí tiro una piedra.)

----------

